# Adobtion in the UK



## jojo (Jan 13, 2012)

Does anyone know of a sweet older little Maltese up for adoption in the UK? I am in Hampshire. Thank's


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I have looked into this before but as there are not as many malteses over here as there are in the USA thankfully there are not as many that are unwanted and in shelters. There is a rescue group however which is the Maltese Club Welfare & Rescue the contact details are here on the kennel club website here is the link. Let us know how you get on!! 

Breed Rescue - Maltese Club Welfare & Rescue, South of England

I guess the other way would be to contact reputable breeders and see if they have any older show dogs etc?? But im not sure someone else might be able to chip in!!

Where in Hampshire are you???


----------

